
Ask HN: Getting fired for social media posts? - iamkp
What do you feel about the recent phenomenon of people getting fired over their social media comments? Where do you think people need to draw a line on what organizations can do or cannot? Is that not an intrusion in your personal life? Is that not organizations trying to control your life?
======
curtisblaine
This might be of interest: [https://quillette.com/2018/08/13/nobody-should-
listen-to-twi...](https://quillette.com/2018/08/13/nobody-should-listen-to-
twitter-mobs/)

